# Meet Jerry!



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Jerry is my new female albino rat. She used to be part of the class science experiment where she got sugar water and her sister got milk. So I've ended up adopting Jerry, who I nicknamed Jerr-Jerr, and I'm loving it! Last night I took Herry out of her cage and she just slept on my chest while we laid there. Best. Thing. Ever! She loves people, lettuce, kale, and a piece of fuzzy fabric that is her blanket. Here's her munching on kale. Sorry that the cage wire is in the way. And that it's sideways.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

You should get her a friend! Rats like being in pairs.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I would, but when the teacher put the two rats in the experiment (one was Jerry) together, even though they were sisters, they fought a *lot*. So much that Jerry had to surrender. So I think just one rat for now, because I honestly don't want the fighting to happen a lot/get extreme.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh ok. I wouldn't risk it then!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah. But she's mommy's little girl, so I'm not going to worry about her getting too lonely.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

AWH!!!! She is so cute!! Females can be testy if that makes any sense at all. I bet she is jealous of your bettas and vice versa.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

No, not really. Jerry hasn't even seen them yet, but my puppy has. The silly thing keeps trying to kiss Jerry. :lol: As for the bettas, the reason they haven't seen each other is because Jerry is in a different room since I have no place to put her cage on my room. Oh well. She loves her current room, though, and gets plenty of attention.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I just got a job with the IAPL. International Animal Protection League and you are a clear violator. We will confiscate "Jerry" on terms of you giving more then the maximum limit of SNUGGLES!!!!!!!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Artemis-Really? 'Cause I'm giving her a billion snuggles everyday! :rofl:


----------

